# The Trinity and the Covenant of Redemption



## Nate (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm just finishing J.V. Fesko's 2016 book, The Trinity and the Covenant of Redemption. This is my first time reading more than an internet thread on this topic. Does anyone know how Fesko's work compares to other treatments of the Covenant of Redemption? Any recommendations for other books on the topic? In his book, Fesko's mentioned that there have only been 3 books in the last 325 years specifically dedicated to the Covenant of Redemption, so perhaps searching through various systematic theologies is my best bet?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 21, 2016)

Which three works does he name? James Durham remarks on it on a popular level throughout his sermons on Isaiah 53. David Dickson's and Durham's Sum of Saving Knowledge also notes it, again popular level.


----------



## Nate (Nov 21, 2016)

He makes the comment in the Preface, but doesn't cite the three books. From citations in the section on origins and development of the doctrine, it appears he may be referring to Obadiah Sedgwick's _The Bowels of Tender Mercy Sealed in the Everlasting Covenant_, Patrick Gillespie's _The Ark of the Covenant Openened: or a Treatise of the Covenant of Redemption Between God and Christ_, and perhaps Rutherford's _The Covenant of Life Opened_ or Thomas Goodwin's _Christ the Mediator_.

He does spend quite a bit of space on Dickson and Durham. With your recommendation, Durham and Dickson look like a good place to start.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 21, 2016)

See Sermon 27 of Durham's 72 sermons on Isaiah 53, and before and after but mainly that one I think, which I happen to be proof reading this morning for a reissue of all of Durham's sermons sometime next year, D.V.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 21, 2016)

What would be his main gist on this topic?


----------



## mgkortus (Nov 25, 2016)

Nate, both HH and Bavinck cover the covenant of redemption in their reformed dogmatics. Look under pactum salutis.


----------



## timfost (Nov 26, 2016)

Charles Hodge's ST would a great resource as well. He does a good job comparing and contrasting to the covenant of grace. Berkhof's ST also has a helpful section on it but he doesn't get into very many practical or theological implications.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 26, 2016)

Also, all these either are about the CoR or have whole chapters/sections on the topic:
_The Covenant of Redemption_ - by Samuel Willard (1640-1707)
_God's Covenant and Our Duty _by Samuel Willard 
_Christ, The Righteousness of His People_, Richard Rawlin
_The Covenant of Life Opened_, by Samuel Rutherford
_The Sinner's Justifying Righteousness_, John Beart


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 26, 2016)

Samuel Rutherford's _The Trial and Triumph of Faith_ has a few pages to it.


----------

